# Weekend Cook



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Glenn, what did you cook all that food on?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd like to hear about that fried porkloin tech..

Happy birthday....sounds like a great party!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2005)

Glenn Happy Birthday in advance!  Sounds like you guys had a blast!  Hope ya have many more great celebrations with family and friends!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

NO PICS!!!???  WTF???    (that's as close as I'm goin'...)

Happy Birthday!!  8)


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday Glenn.  Sorry I didn't make it to the party.  My invitation arrived too late.  :-(


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm doing an "audition" cook for a class reunion committee this Saturday. Of course the moochers want to see _all_ meats so I've got a small brisket, two butts, salmon, and chicken thighs goin on! Also doin pinto's and slaw. For dessert, I am going to try VW (K-9) (Adrian's) Apples Stuffed with Snickers Bars. Should wow em! Gonna be about 20 when I fire her up at 4:00 am. Pit officially goes on sale now! I'll take detailed photo's for those who have expressed interest. Woody


----------



## Finney (Feb 25, 2005)

Good luck on your cook!

I'll bet Greg to it... I'll give you $75 for it.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------

